# 06 M5 Build



## minibox

500 hp is nothing without quality sound to go with it. After the success of the X3 build Mark Worrel did for me at Acoustic Images I decided he had the ability to make a car this beautiful look even better. Our primary goals were stealth and SQ with more emphasis on the latter. The install still has at least a few weeks left and I don't have all the pics uploaded yet but I'll post the ones I currently have. 

System Diagram:











Mark added a nice contour in the door panels to follow the stock curve in the upper section of the door. It's hard to see in the pics but up close the quality and attention to detail are evident. These will be wrapped in matching trim and the thesis grills will be mounted. 





























When I told Mark and Bryan that I wanted the car to be tomb-like they took me quite literally and went crazy with the second skin. I don't dare say the gaudy number of layers on just the doors. More pics of this to come.


----------



## minibox

After testing several different listening positions, we decided to put the 3's and tweets in the a-pillars and Mark has been applying layers and sanding non-stop ever since. These are some early pictures of the molds:


----------



## TEGBOY

Beautiful.. love the doors and the pillars.

This is the Australian distributors Thesis car, just for some inspiration. THESIS VW Jetta

I was very impressed with how good it sounds.


----------



## hc_TK

Looking good so far. looking forward to se some progress!


----------



## IBcivic

pure sex


----------



## bafukie

is that the new audison speakers?


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Says "Thesis" on them so I have to assume!


----------



## minibox

TEGBOY said:


> Beautiful.. love the doors and the pillars.
> 
> This is the Australian distributors Thesis car, just for some inspiration. THESIS VW Jetta
> 
> I was very impressed with how good it sounds.


I hadn't seen that build before, thanks for the link!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Just a thought, but I'd be worried about running my mids and highs from the same power supply that I am running my subs from.


----------



## minibox

t3sn4f2 said:


> Just a thought, but I'd be worried about running my mids and highs from the same power supply that I am running my subs from.


That's a good point. We picked the 3.1k's because we wanted class A for the 3's and tweets.


----------



## t3sn4f2

minibox said:


> That's a good point. We picked the 3.1k's because we wanted A class for the 3's and tweets.


I imagine there would only be an issue if you severely clip the sub channel, which I doubt you will be able to do since you have 50% more power then the continuous rating of the driver. The sub will probably get overdriven into audible distortion before you bring the power supply to its knees.


----------



## thehatedguy

I was under the impression the sub channels on those amps had their own power supply.

Plus Mark is the man! Helluva great installer and even better person. Bastard still needs to weld for me though...lol.


----------



## subwoofery

minibox said:


> That's a good point. We picked the 3.1k's because we wanted class A for the 3's and tweets.


Front channels aren't class A. FYI


----------



## thehatedguy

Sub channel is class D and has own power supply


----------



## t3sn4f2

thehatedguy said:


> Sub channel is class D and has own power supply


Ah ok, my mistake.


----------



## benny

minibox said:


> That's a good point. We picked the 3.1k's because we wanted class A for the 3's and tweets.


LOLclassAcaramp!! Sure, sure....


----------



## 98RedGT

You have some really nice gear -- I'm sure it will sound unreal. 

Now where are the pictures of the M5?!


----------



## AdamTaylor

cant wait for this one




TEGBOY said:


> Beautiful.. love the doors and the pillars.
> 
> This is the Australian distributors Thesis car, just for some inspiration. THESIS VW Jetta
> 
> I was very impressed with how good it sounds.


that was a little bit of a letdown.... i was hoping for more visually


----------



## VP Electricity

Yeah, I'd like to see the pic of that production MoBridge DA1000... 

Also, since according to MoBridge the BMW HU won't output analog and MOST at the same time, and the according to audison the bitone needs both at the same time for digital to work properly, you need the DA2000, yes?


----------



## drtool

Any plans to be in a car show, sema etc in the U.S.?


----------



## TEGBOY

AdamTaylor said:


> ........
> that was a little bit of a letdown.... i was hoping for more visually


Its not my car. The shop that installed it, are known for doing tasteful intergrated systems. Given that the Thesis range is known for pure music, its probably more market orientated to the more mature age group who would appreciate an integrated install, instead of plexiglass and fibreglass panels everywhere.


----------



## AdamTaylor

TEGBOY said:


> Its not my car. The shop that installed it, are known for doing tasteful intergrated systems. Given that the Thesis range is known for pure music, its probably more market orientated to the more mature age group who would appreciate an integrated install, instead of plexiglass and fibreglass panels everywhere.


yeah, but it dosnt seem like the equipment is able to reach its full potential the way they have that setup


----------



## TEGBOY

AdamTaylor said:


> yeah, but it dosnt seem like the equipment is able to reach its full potential the way they have that setup


Curious as to what you think isn't done correctly. Feel free to PM if you don't want to disrupt this thread.


----------



## Technic

minibox said:


> 500 hp is nothing without quality sound to go with it. After the success of the X3 build Mark Worrel did for me at Acoustic Images I decided he had the ability to make a car this beautiful look even better. Our primary goals were stealth and SQ with more emphasis on the latter. The install still has at least a few weeks left and I don't have all the pics uploaded yet but I'll post the ones I currently have.
> 
> System Diagram:


If the idea is going all out in an M5 then why getting the DA1000 with the bit one? The bit one cannot be calibrated with digital inputs, it requires analog inputs and then a digital input can be used. The DA1000 only outputs digital... they need the _DA2000_. 

Did the DA2000 was not available yet when this install was started?


----------



## minibox

You're correct, the bit one needs to be calibrated with the analog inputs first and then will read a digital signal. We haven't installed the bit one or the da1000 yet but we were planning on setting up the bit one with the analog ouputs from an external cd player and then using the optical from the da1000. Audison cooperated with mObridge in designing and building these units and I'll let you know if this works.


----------



## The Drake

excellent work! I am assuming the mids/tweets are firing across the dash? 

Cant wait to see more pictures as the build progresses!

And more importantly, cant wait to hear how it sounds once its done


----------



## minibox

drtool said:


> Any plans to be in a car show, sema etc in the U.S.?


We discussed the possibility of this car in some of Audison demo booths but still haven't looked into this seriously yet.


----------



## minibox

98RedGT said:


> You have some really nice gear -- I'm sure it will sound unreal.
> 
> Now where are the pictures of the M5?!


More pics to come next week.


----------



## m3gunner

Subscribed...

And *please* let us know how the mObridge DA2000 works with the BitOne. I *just* finished a couple of hours of research on MOST and found out it's in the new Audis. The mObridge website mentions that the DA1000 has "Seamless Audison Bit One Integration", but doesn't mention it for the DA2000. 

This might be the missing link to make this all work for my dream install in my next car.

Wow. Very nice...




minibox said:


> You're correct, the bit one needs to be calibrated with the analog inputs first and then will read a digital signal. We haven't installed the bit one or the da1000 yet but we were planning on setting up the bit one with the analog ouputs from an external cd player and then using the optical from the da1000. Audison cooperated with mObridge in designing and building these units and I'll let you know if this works.


----------



## minibox

The Drake said:


> excellent work! I am assuming the mids/tweets are firing across the dash?
> 
> Cant wait to see more pictures as the build progresses!
> 
> And more importantly, cant wait to hear how it sounds once its done


I need to hear _your_ car with the mids and tweets on axis. We're setting this car up for two seat judging and from the listening tests everyone was happy with this configuration. I'm hoping it'll be ready for the mini-meet in October we're planning.


----------



## killahsharksjc

Good job so far!!!!


----------



## DonovanM

I for one really appreciate a nice system in a nice car. Looking good to seeing the rest of the work.


----------



## thehatedguy

Dash mounted mids do not work for 2 seat judging.

Who told you that, mark or Bryan?


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> Dash mounted mids do not work for 2 seat judging.
> 
> Who told you that, mark or Bryan?


Why wouldn't they work? If the car didn't have a large center console then they would probably be in the kicks.
The guy who told me is the guy who does two seat judging


----------



## thehatedguy

Dash mounted mids do not work in 2 seat judging because of path length differences. You will end up getting your butt handed to you.

I do 2 seat judging too. I would stop listening to Bryan and start listening to Mark.


----------



## jayhawkblk

Did you get the MoBridge DA1000 yet? When I talked to Nick at MoBridge he told me the one for the Bimmer would not be ready for a few months still. They had the Porsche ready and the Audi and Merc would be ready this month.


----------



## jayhawkblk

thehatedguy said:


> Dash mounted mids do not work in 2 seat judging because of path length differences. You will end up getting your butt handed to you.


Do explain your theory more. I have listen to cars that are built that way and have faired pretty good in 2 seat judging.


----------



## jayhawkblk

m3gunner said:


> Subscribed...
> 
> And *please* let us know how the mObridge DA2000 works with the BitOne. I *just* finished a couple of hours of research on MOST and found out it's in the new Audis. The mObridge website mentions that the DA1000 has "Seamless Audison Bit One Integration", but doesn't mention it for the DA2000.


If you are going to run the Bitone why bother with the DA 2000 the DA 1000 has an optical out run that straight to the BitOne.


----------



## subwoofery

jayhawkblk said:


> Do explain your theory more. I have listen to cars that are built that way and have faired pretty good in 2 seat judging.


It has something to do with the width of the soundstage. It WILL stop right at the a pillars. Won't go pass the side mirrors. 

Kelvin


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> Dash mounted mids do not work in 2 seat judging because of path length differences. You will end up getting your butt handed to you.
> 
> I do 2 seat judging too. I would stop listening to Bryan and start listening to Mark.


Well that's just like your opinion man.











Glad you're not the only judge out there


----------



## thehatedguy

My theory is called physics. The key to 2 seat cars is PLDs and getting them as small as possible. Dash mounted mids have huge PLDs. Not to mention the midbasses are in the doors and those PLDs are going to be huge Only way to do dash mounted mids in a 2 seat car is with a center channel and Logic 7 processing.

That's not opinion or theory. That is fact.

I'm not only a judge, but I will be doing 2 seat SQ too in a car designed for 2 seat judging. Just don't get your feelings hurt when properly setup cars are beating you.


----------



## subwoofery

minibox said:


> Well that's just like your opinion man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're not the only judge out there


lol. You should take those words back coz he is a judge AND A COMPETITOR. 

Kelvin


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> My theory is called physics. The key to 2 seat cars is PLDs and getting them as small as possible. Dash mounted mids have huge PLDs. Not to mention the midbasses are in the doors and those PLDs are going to be huge Only way to do dash mounted mids in a 2 seat car is with a center channel and Logic 7 processing.
> 
> That's not opinion or theory. That is fact.
> 
> I'm not only a judge, but I will be doing 2 seat SQ too in a car designed for 2 seat judging. Just don't get your feelings hurt when properly setup cars are beating you.


My feelings won't be hurt, it's just car audio


----------



## minibox

Did some more deadening and worked on the box.


----------



## minibox

Also took some more pics of the interior and exterior.

Awaiting the material to wrap the a-pillars.


----------



## minibox

Needed to cut a hole in the seats to let the box play into the cabin. I had a really hard time watching this. Mark wanted me to cut these myself but I decided to leave this job to the guy with 20+ years of install experience.

Ready to be cut










Jig cut










Router cut


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark is the man.


----------



## BigRed

lookin good. I'd have to agree with thehatedguy, its going to be tough to get both seats to image great. Now if you put the mid/tweet in the firewall facing you then my friend we have a new ball game  I fired 2 12's thru the center hole the same way in my bmw, and the bass was fantastic


----------



## minibox

BigRed said:


> lookin good. I'd have to agree with thehatedguy, its going to be tough to get both seats to image great. Now if you put the mid/tweet in the firewall facing you then my friend we have a new ball game  I fired 2 12's thru the center hole the same way in my bmw, and the bass was fantastic


thanks for all the input from first hand experience. I'll talk about the imaging issue with Bryan _and_ Mark tomorrow.


----------



## thehatedguy

I'd talk to Mark, leave Bryan out of it...lol.

If I were rich, I would have Mark build my car. But I'm not, so I'll have to con him into helping me or trading out some tint work for welding.

You have the best installer on the east coast IMO working on your car.


----------



## khanhfat

OOOOMGG THESIS SPEAKER!! I wonder how are those speaker will sound like


----------



## m3gunner

jayhawkblk said:


> If you are going to run the Bitone why bother with the DA 2000 the DA 1000 has an optical out run that straight to the BitOne.


You know, you're right. I can use an external source to set up the Bit One rather than the analog outs from the DA2000.

I'd still like to hear if it works.


----------



## 12vTools

I helped Mark when we built Ben Vollmers car and I agree 100% , Mark is a rediculously talented installer and you are in very capable hands.

And you're welcome for the perfect circle =)


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> I'd talk to Mark, leave Bryan out of it...lol.
> 
> If I were rich, I would have Mark build my car. But I'm not, so I'll have to con him into helping me or trading out some tint work for welding.
> 
> You have the best installer on the east coast IMO working on your car.


Mark's always itching to break out the welding torch!


----------



## minibox

g0a said:


> I helped Mark when we built Ben Vollmers car and I agree 100% , Mark is a rediculously talented installer and you are in very capable hands.
> 
> And you're welcome for the perfect circle =)


You're the one Mark's getting the perfect circle from. He told me it was his.


----------



## MaXaZoR

BigRed said:


> lookin good. I'd have to agree with thehatedguy, its going to be tough to get both seats to image great. Now if you put the mid/tweet in the firewall facing you then my friend we have a new ball game


What else would you have recommended he do?


----------



## minibox

I knew there was a woofer under there but I didn't know it was an 8"


----------



## thehatedguy

Space 8 for that location would be excellent.


----------



## bmwproboi05

kudo's man. M5 is my dream car


----------



## TEGBOY

Is that 8' driver factory installed in that location?? I love it!


----------



## phxgold

Was at a show that had a 7 series with theseis speakers in it. Guy was lookin in there pointed and told his buddy thesis speakers. Guess his man didnt know what they were he said of course these is speakers its a car show. I lost it.


----------



## 12vTools

Yes it is.



TEGBOY said:


> Is that 8' driver factory installed in that location?? I love it!


----------



## VP Electricity

jayhawkblk said:


> Did you get the MoBridge DA1000 yet? When I talked to Nick at MoBridge he told me the one for the Bimmer would not be ready for a few months still. They had the Porsche ready and the Audi and Merc would be ready this month.


Yes, i would love to see it... the BMW implementation is much more complex than the Porsche and Mercedes, and I would love to see a beta, even.


----------



## VP Electricity

TEGBOY said:


> Is that 8' driver factory installed in that location?? I love it!


I believe all current BMW have floor subs (not clear on new Z4). 

Enclosure is shallow as all hell and while I've never chased it down, rumor has it the vent is routed up the B-pillar - which would allow for seriously low tuning freqs.


----------



## killahsharksjc

I'm call this one The Ultimate Listening Machine ! Props bro.


----------



## minibox

VP Electricity said:


> Yes, i would love to see it... the BMW implementation is much more complex than the Porsche and Mercedes, and I would love to see a beta, even.


I was told it would be here in September but I have my doubts. Until then it'll go balanced into the bitone. We'll see how long it really takes.


----------



## minibox

Rings cut. Courtesy of Joey's perfect circle. Thanks again!! 
You and thehatedguy need to get down and hear this and the x3 before it goes out the door. 




























Without the Beauty ring


----------



## VP Electricity

minibox said:


> I was told it would be here in September but I have my doubts. Until then it'll go balanced into the bitone. We'll see how long it really takes.


So are you recoding the HU to think there isn't a Logic 7 system? I assume that it's a Logic 7 car? If so, does the HU have analog capability? I thought the E60 "HU" (I forget their acronym for it) as far as analog was concerned, only had speaker level output with significant EQ and xover filters, and that single balanced signal.


----------



## jayhawkblk

VP Electricity said:


> So are you recoding the HU to think there isn't a Logic 7 system? I assume that it's a Logic 7 car? If so, does the HU have analog capability? I thought the E60 "HU" (I forget their acronym for it) as far as analog was concerned, only had speaker level output with significant EQ and xover filters, and that single balanced signal.


If I remeber corretly if he comes right off the mask system and taps the front speakers it full range. even in the logic 7 cars. That is how I am going to tap my 750. The logic 7 amp only controls the rears and center I think.


----------



## E60M5Straw

minibox said:


> thanks for all the input from first hand experience. I'll talk about the imaging issue with Bryan _and_ Mark tomorrow.


MiniBox,
Do have any good directions on how to take the front and rear door panels off?

JDS


----------



## VP Electricity

jayhawkblk said:


> If I remeber corretly if he comes right off the mask system and taps the front speakers it full range. even in the logic 7 cars. That is how I am going to tap my 750. The logic 7 amp only controls the rears and center I think.


The older 7 is the only BMW IIRC which uses that dual module system. The E60, E9x, etc., use a single amp with a MOST input. The OE 100mm mids in the doors are high-passed at around 150 (roughly) and there is an EQ curve as well. The sub outputs are bandpassed and also EQ'd. I've not measured time, since I really couldn't do anything about it...but I would be shocked if it wasn't used (Andy should know).

So without the MoBridge, you really don't want to use speaker level in this car.


----------



## minibox

VP Electricity said:


> The older 7 is the only BMW IIRC which uses that dual module system. The E60, E9x, etc., use a single amp with a MOST input. The OE 100mm mids in the doors are high-passed at around 150 (roughly) and there is an EQ curve as well. The sub outputs are bandpassed and also EQ'd. I've not measured time, since I really couldn't do anything about it...but I would be shocked if it wasn't used (Andy should know).
> 
> So without the MoBridge, you really don't want to use speaker level in this car.


I need to get Mark on here and he can answer those questions. I wasn't there when he tested the outputs.


----------



## minibox

E60M5Straw said:


> MiniBox,
> Do have any good directions on how to take the front and rear door panels off?
> 
> JDS


I've personally only taken the front panels off.

Not too tough. Like any other install, just make sure you disconnect your battery or else you might get an airbag in the stomach.
Here's a link with better instructions than I can give. 
Door Panel Removal - 5 Series Forums


----------



## minibox

khanhfat said:


> OOOOMGG THESIS SPEAKER!! I wonder how are those speaker will sound like


My X3 with thesis speakers will be at the Atlanta show this coming weekend. If you or anybody else is in town for the show you're more than welcome to listen. 
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-19-09GA.pdf


----------



## 12vTools

you're welcome on the perfect circle John
It was nice talking to you the other day.
I hope I can hear your car soon,I'm sure it will sound great
Joey


----------



## HondAudio

VP Electricity said:


> I believe all current BMW have floor subs (not clear on new Z4).
> 
> Enclosure is shallow as all hell and while I've never chased it down, rumor has it the vent is routed up the B-pillar - which would allow for seriously low tuning freqs.


What's the purpose of that woofer? Is it supposed to be tactile sub that replaces something in the trunk by being directly under the seat? Are they stereo or mono?


----------



## Eiswritsat

sick build, i wish my sister would let me do a build on her M5


----------



## minibox

Thanks for all the suggestions and compliments. It's been awesome watching and learning from a master installer; Mark makes the difficult seem easy and has an answer for every question and problem. 
We ordered some alcantara today to wrap the a-pillars and trunk panels. Anybody have any experience with this material? I'm hoping it'll look as good in the M5 as it does in the pics of other cars I've seen.


----------



## TREOSOLS

if joey was there, the 5 would be like the GTI


----------



## 12vTools

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12vTools

Hey John.. if you ever come by My shop you can check out the router bit in my avatar in person. Its like a trip to the zoo to see dangerous animals.. gives you that tingly feeling.


----------



## TREOSOLS

we will have to see what Winslow thinks of the X3


----------



## minibox

TREOSOLS said:


> if joey was there, the 5 would be like the GTI


Then get on down here!!!


----------



## JayinMI

g0a said:


> Hey John.. if you ever come by My shop you can check out the router bit in my avatar in person. Its like a trip to the zoo to see dangerous animals.. gives you that tingly feeling.


What is that? Like a 2" roundover?

Damn.

Jay


----------



## 12vTools

Are you ready to lay fiberglass tomorrow? "trade secret style?"

Ill bring some scissors and posterboard lol


----------



## 12vTools

JayinMI said:


> What is that? Like a 2" roundover?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Jay


it is a 1.5 radius
outer diameter of the bit is over 3" though 

It has a bunch of siblings looking for a good home though =)


----------



## TREOSOLS

that round over is how s..t gets done


----------



## 12vTools

yepper =)


----------



## Brian_smith06

:bowdown:

very impressive. those cars are hella sexy. I had the honor of driving an m6 this summer and holy ish that car was incredible. I cant wait to see you finish this


----------



## minibox

g0a said:


> Are you ready to lay fiberglass tomorrow? "trade secret style?"
> 
> Ill bring some scissors and posterboard lol


Shhhhh!!! You can't say stuff like that, somebody might be watching who doesn't use templates.


----------



## 12vTools

I sell templates


----------



## 12vTools

You and Mark used a famous router the other day =)


----------



## 12vTools

one of these







[/IMG]


----------



## 12vTools

I told you about the yellow brick road today =)


----------



## thehatedguy

It leads to Porter Cable 7518s and Festool...

Fiberglassing? When? I wanna come and play.



g0a said:


> I told you about the yellow brick road today =)


----------



## TREOSOLS

always welcome to play with the other kids! need for you to listen to the x3 Joey is coming by thur.


----------



## KAPendley

g0a said:


> I helped Mark when we built Ben Vollmers car and I agree 100% , Mark is a rediculously talented installer and you are in very capable hands.
> 
> And you're welcome for the perfect circle =)


Man, I get left out of everything. On Bens car, I was the BEST gopher EVER!! :laugh::laugh:

Mark, Your position at AI is Lead Installer? :laugh::laugh:

You need to change that to Army of One.


----------



## 12vTools

Mark is a team player. Just like John Rambo


----------



## minibox

KAPendley said:


> Man, I get left out of everything. On Bens car, I was the BEST gopher EVER!! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Mark, Your position at AI is Lead Installer? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> You need to change that to Army of One.


Army of One at work.

Mark don't mess around


----------



## thehatedguy

Can't tomorrow...mondays and thursdays I have to be back in town earlier than usual.



TREOSOLS said:


> always welcome to play with the other kids! need for you to listen to the x3 Joey is coming by thur.


----------



## VP Electricity

HondAudio said:


> What's the purpose of that woofer? Is it supposed to be tactile sub that replaces something in the trunk by being directly under the seat? Are they stereo or mono?


Let's see, thee OE system has a 4" midrange up high, so I'd say it's to have a woofer that plays higher than a rear-located sub should go.

Haven't tested the signal... suspect it's mono, saves them an op-amp in the amplifier.


----------



## 12vTools

minibox said:


> Army of One at work.
> 
> Mark don't mess around


I bet Mark has a 40 grit 3" sanding disc on that DA 

where did you get those Mark?


----------



## KAPendley

Nice pic of Mark working outside of Fraggle Rock!!:laugh:










Are you Philo or Gunge?


MADAME TRASH HEAP HAS SPOKEN!!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TREOSOLS

WHERE DID U FIND THAT PICTURE?


----------



## TREOSOLS

you sir are correct!!! special made,one off. Winslow call me! Andy do you still have your jigsaw permit? minibox is a beast! did you destroy my rta?


----------



## thehatedguy

Sorry dude, fell a sleep rocking the little one.


----------



## minibox

Door panels are wrapped and ready to go on!

Mark built them so they follow the natural contour of the door. I think they turned out amazing. You have to look closely and then you still can't tell they're not stock. 

Is it factory or is it Mark Worrell????


----------



## xxx_busa

That is one sharp install


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark is my hero.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

wow, that's fricken impressive to say the least. The door panel looks stunning.

Great work. Wish I could've bought an M5 lol


----------



## GSlider

Amazing work! Those lower door panels came out better than the OEM could have ever pulled off. The compoents your using, well, Im speechless. Cant wait for the finished product.


----------



## BettaJetta

I love the doors! This build is great!


----------



## keep_hope_alive

An amazing car that is close to becoming incredible. Top notch fabrication skills there. I will never be that good. I love watching these things come together.


----------



## Technic

m3gunner said:


> You know, you're right. I can use an external source to set up the Bit One rather than the analog outs from the DA2000.
> 
> I'd still like to hear if it works.


If you eventually want to sell this mObridge preamp, IMO the DA2000 is the one to get because it has dual output capability (Toslink and RCA) and can be used in any MOST BMW regardless if the buyer will be installing a Toslink-inputs processor/amp or not as well. 

If you get a DA1000 you will be limited to sell it only to somebody with a Toslink-inputs processor/amp.


----------



## Technic

minibox said:


> I was told it would be here in September but I have my doubts. *Until then it'll go balanced into the bitone.* We'll see how long it really takes.


It could be very possible that there will be no balanced full range outputs from the E60 M-ASK CCC even if you change this M5 Vehicle Order from Top-HiFi (MOST) to HiFi (analog)... _this is not the same CCC as in the 3-Series._ 

If this M-ASK is recoded to output HiFi you will end up with 6 outputs, 4 high-level and 2 low-level balanced. The 4 high-level outputs are equalized and highpassed at around 100Hz. The 2 low-level balanced outputs are not clear to be full range as they are output into a dedicated 2-channel OEM woofer amp. According to the OEM description (attached, page 12) of the M-ASK audio output stage the two channel woofer output have a transmitted frequency of 30Hz to 500Hz. There is no reference of any OEM woofer amp filtering or processing. 

So before changing the Vehicle Order of this M5 to HiFi (a combination that could be non-existent in this particular model as no M5 comes with HiFi so it could cause programming issues in other modules in the car) whoever is planning this coding change should test a 5-Series with HiFi and physically corroborate that the OEM woofer amp inputs are indeed low level, full range and balanced so a change of Vehicle Order could be justified up to a certain point.


----------



## mitja155

just perfect... great car and install...

Mitja


----------



## VP Electricity

I'm still interested in the DA1000/2000 availability - any more news? 

Technic has spent the time to make a very detailed explanation, and I agree with his assessment of the E60 audio setup 100%. 

I wish I could remember if the sub out was full-range or not. I *think* it was with xover and EQ in the amp... but it might have been xover in the M-ASK, and EQ in the amp... sigh.


----------



## minibox

VP Electricity said:


> I'm still interested in the DA1000/2000 availability - any more news?
> 
> Technic has spent the time to make a very detailed explanation, and I agree with his assessment of the E60 audio setup 100%.
> 
> I wish I could remember if the sub out was full-range or not. I *think* it was with xover and EQ in the amp... but it might have been xover in the M-ASK, and EQ in the amp... sigh.


Well, bad news. Apparently the BMW version of the mObridge won't be out until November. Oh well, at least I'm one of the first on the list to get one and the car will be completely done by the time it's out. 
The good news is the build is progressing steadily. Mark started the amp rack on Friday and very patiently taught me how to weld so I got to work on it too. Thanks for all the compliments on the car and the build, I'll get some more pics up in the next day or two.


----------



## johnya84

How much are those Theses speakers?


----------



## thehatedguy

He got welding gas and didn't call me? Bastard.

You can tell him Winslow said that...lol.

Wait, I'll call him and tell him that.


----------



## 12vTools

I bet you are having fun looking behind the curtain J.
Glad you like my sub .
what was that mandarin phrase again?


----------



## VP Electricity

minibox said:


> Well, bad news. Apparently the BMW version of the mObridge won't be out until November.


I am very worried that it won't be out until the New Year. 

I would plan on using one of these in my car if I could get a compelling answer from MoBridge about it. I know Technic has been waiting for some time as well.


----------



## Technic

VP Electricity said:


> I am very worried that it won't be out until the New Year.
> 
> I would plan on using one of these in my car if I could get a compelling answer from MoBridge about it. I know Technic has been waiting for some time as well.


My only reason to get this piece is to find out how integrated is going to be to the bit one - if adjusting the OEM EQ will adjust the bit one respective EQ band.

But so far it looks like I will end up reprogramming my system anyways to output analog once I swap my iDrive to the new 2.0 iDrive. I cannot pay as much as my bit one for any of those preamps and so far I've been very happy with the sound quality of my upgraded system as it is right now without the need of adjusting the bit one from my iDrive at all.


----------



## minibox

Mark entrusted me with the welder.
If it doesn't hold I only have myself to blame 











Purdy sturdy











With the amps in place:


----------



## thehatedguy

And now you have to tease me and torture me with welding pictures?


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> And now you have to tease me and torture me with welding pictures?


oops! You're the only one who's not supposed to see these pics. Mark told me to tell you we're out of welding gas.


----------



## minibox

g0a said:


> I bet you are having fun looking behind the curtain J.
> Glad you like my sub .
> what was that mandarin phrase again?


Mark stole the sub away from me today and the a/d/s is not getting it done! 

关系! guanxi. What was that southern good ole' boy phrase again?


----------



## thehatedguy

i don't know anyone who likes a/d/s....lol


----------



## 12vTools

PLayaz deal Y0!


you will have a surprise this week I hope
dont lose hope there is a better sounding thing to test in your near future. 
Best way for me to evaluate this thing is to have mark listen to it in your tuned vehicle =)
now you get to wonder all week 
=)


----------



## 12vTools

is that pronounced "gwan gi"?


----------



## req

post a link to that distribution block! looks awesome. the door panel mod is top notch!!!


----------



## 12vTools

Thats the connection block from Audison/Hertz
That is one of my favorite lines we have ever sold 
sounds great!


----------



## n_olympios

Click HERE for the distribution block page. 

I don't know how you've routed your cabling around, but I'd put it on the other side where the BitOne is. IMO it'll follow the curve of the rack better. 

They certainly look impressive though. Audison has done quite a bit lately, you can now build an entire system out of their products (bar the HU).

Edit: or you could turn it round, but then the lettering would be turned 180 degrees as well...


----------



## minibox

n_olympios said:


> Click HERE for the distribution block page.
> 
> I don't know how you've routed your cabling around, but I'd put it on the other side where the BitOne is. IMO it'll follow the curve of the rack better.
> 
> They certainly look impressive though. Audison has done quite a bit lately, you can now build an entire system out of their products (bar the HU).
> 
> Edit: or you could turn it round, but then the lettering would be turned 180 degrees as well...


The dist. block and the bit one are going to be covered by a removable beauty panel so only the top of the amps will be visible. The amp rack follows the contour of the lip of the trunk, hence the curve, and will motorize out from the top of the trunk.


----------



## n_olympios

Fair enough. 

Ooh motorisation, cool!


----------



## 12vTools

n_olympios said:


> Click HERE for the distribution block page.
> 
> I don't know how you've routed your cabling around, but I'd put it on the other side where the BitOne is. IMO it'll follow the curve of the rack better.
> 
> They certainly look impressive though. Audison has done quite a bit lately, you can now build an entire system out of their products (bar the HU).
> 
> Edit: or you could turn it round, but then the lettering would be turned 180 degrees as well...


The Bit one is my favorite head unit


----------



## minibox

These two are for you Joey:












Eff' it dude, let's go bowling.


----------



## Brian_smith06

totally jealous of your distro. i ordered mine a few weeks ago and the shop still doesnt have it 


nice build by the way. one of my favorite cars.


----------



## TREOSOLS

WINSLOW DOES KNOW IM OUT OF WELDING GAS, RIGHT...?


----------



## 12vTools

Je ne sais pas. 关系!


----------



## IBcivic

Mais qui va le savoir,bordel!!!


----------



## 12vTools

je ne parle pas francaise mais un peu
je suis tres stupide


----------



## 12vTools

comment allez vous?


----------



## IBcivic

ca va bien,merci...

let's revert back to english,before the hate posts start pouring in...


----------



## TREOSOLS

ah merci boucoup mon ami


----------



## IBcivic

TREOSOLS said:


> ah merci beaucoup mon ami


fixed


----------



## bertholomey

I would like to chime in on the quality work that Mark does and the beauty of this car / install.

Mark tuned my system - level matched the amps and set up the Bit One. He was a pleasure to work with - very generous with advice, knowledge, and his time. He truly is a craftsman - I had the opportunity to see the early stages of the pods for the M5's doors and pillars - Fantastic!

I also had the opportunity to hear John's X3 - excellent sounding car. It is going to be hard to surpass that sound, but if anyone can do it, Mark is the man. I really hope to hear the M5 at the NC meet in October (if not sooner ). 

Keep enjoying the 'hobby' and keep those Lebowski pics coming!


----------



## saMxp

minibox said:


> Door panels are wrapped and ready to go on!
> 
> Mark built them so they follow the natural contour of the door. I think they turned out amazing. You have to look closely and then you still can't tell they're not stock.
> 
> Is it factory or is it Mark Worrell????


I've heard the term "factory" thrown around plenty, but that definitely looks factory. My doors need this treatment in a bad way!


----------



## 12vTools

Mark is a Beast I tell ya.
He is my favorite East Coast installer.


----------



## minibox

Thanks for the compliments on the doors.
Original doors < Mark's doors
I think they need Mark in Munich


----------



## chrisharris71

This is really starting to look nice.


----------



## khanhfat

have you consider the fact that those audison speakers runnning at 6 ohM and 8ohm? the power out put from the amp will be decrease. Im' not sure if the audison speakers are power hungry components like their Mille hertz line do.


----------



## ///M Kevin

Very nice. I'll send this thread to my other buddy with an E60 M5.


----------



## t3sn4f2

khanhfat said:


> *have you consider the fact that those audison speakers runnning at 6 ohM and 8ohm? the power out put from the amp will be decrease.* Im' not sure if the audison speakers are power hungry components like their Mille hertz line do.


Makes no audible difference even at 8 ohms. The output lose won't be a full 3dB since power drop from 4 to 8 ohms is never half as much and on top of that the output drop of 1-2db will only be on the music peaks (if you set your gains right) which no one can detect.


----------



## akanoon

Love the car and the install. The doors like awesome!


----------



## minibox

Curved plexiglass for the front of the enclosure is done and ready to be drilled.


----------



## thehatedguy

That is the world's most expensive piece of plexi.


----------



## tcowden

Did you curve the plexi yourself? If so, how? Great job!


----------



## kyheng

Basicly you need to heat it up abit. But for this piece, I don't know how he did it. I saw people doing the tweeter mount using plexiglass takes quite alot of time to make 1.


----------



## minibox

kyheng said:


> Basicly you need to heat it up abit. But for this piece, I don't know how he did it. I saw people doing the tweeter mount using plexiglass takes quite alot of time to make 1.


Mark said he used the Vulcan mind bend trick on it.


----------



## minibox

Trunk framed out


----------



## timbyers

I have an '06 M5. Seeing pictures of the work in progress are as close as I'll ever be to seeing the guts of my M5's interior.

I am simply in awe of the mastry of craft displayed here.

I'm starting to second guess my plan to put a component system in my Xterra. lt's going to look like such a hack job.

Anyway, I've been through this thread and don't remember seeing anything about the center channel speaker. Was anything done with it?


----------



## minibox

timbyers said:


> I have an '06 M5. Seeing pictures of the work in progress are as close as I'll ever be to seeing the guts of my M5's interior.
> 
> I am simply in awe of the mastry of craft displayed here.
> 
> I'm starting to second guess my plan to put a component system in my Xterra. lt's going to look like such a hack job.
> 
> Anyway, I've been through this thread and don't remember seeing anything about the center channel speaker. Was anything done with it?


I never thought I'd see the guts of my M5 either. I about fainted when I saw the doors and seat get chopped. I made Mark prove himself on my X3 before I let him near the M5 and thus far I'm very pleased. 
Yes, in order for the car to image properly the center channel speaker will need to be replaced. That's a project for the near future.


----------



## KAPendley

Mark never ceases to amaze me.............really amazing how patient he is with some employers. 

Curved the plexi, but they did not buff the sides? What shop did it? And it must have been high if it was the worlds most expensive piece of plexi as Jason said.

Maybe you just have the vehicle at the worlds most dellusionally impaired as far as the definition of a what a "shop" really is? lol.

LOVE YA MARK, NOT SHOOTING AT YOU BROTHER!!!


----------



## pnn23

The M5 is my dream car. Lucky bastid, that OP.


----------



## TREOSOLS

DAMN, Andy i dont know if i should duck or run. Lots of headway today i'm sure John will be posting more pics soon, he actually looked a little giddy today. You need to hear the X3 Andy.


----------



## TREOSOLS

Bertholomey, thanks for the kind words. i hope you are happy with your bit one and the tune. John loves to change x-over points and slopes on his. Now if he would just let me build that sub enclosure...


----------



## 12vTools

ruh roh


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Lots of headway today I'm sure John will be posting more pics soon, he actually looked a little giddy today.


That is the best part of the job I would imagine.

I am very happy with the Bit One and the tune. I really appreciate the chance to take some notes and discover a bit of the 'magic' involved in a real tuning session. 

I'll admit that I made a couple little 'tweaks' that I have saved on pre-set D , but they were based on what you had suggested 'in confidence'. 

I am truly amazed with your work on the M5 - I just can't wait to hear it!


----------



## sydmonster

beatifull build. Indeed SQ and that Q for quality car and install.


----------



## TREOSOLS

I hope to see you at the meet, and talk with you about some upgrades, i heard you were getting some new subs. Fiberglass sure smells good when it has just been laid up in a new install, for a BMW. if you don't think so ask John. Ha Ha. I don't mind at all if you tweak and tune, thats what you bought the bit one for. if you have any questions John has my number.


----------



## minibox

Speaking of pics, I thought I'd post some of Mark hard at work and the fruits of his labors.










They're wrapped but I don't have the pics on my camera. Should be going in sometime soon.


----------



## thehatedguy

Damn, y'all have a down draft spray booth next in the bowling alley?


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> Damn, y'all have a down draft spray booth next in the bowling alley?


:laugh:
Got to have something to do to limber up between frames.


----------



## minibox

Back side of the box is done! Just have to drill and mount the plexi. Turned out real nice.


----------



## minibox

pillars wrapped and stitched. alcantara was definitely the way to go with these, they integrate perfectly. I love the way they turned out.


----------



## sydmonster

Wonderfull! Just nicely done and executed. Both the sub box and those A pillars too.
There really is something about Alcantra!
Do you have a shot of one A pillar trim in the car?


----------



## minibox

sydmonster said:


> Wonderfull! Just nicely done and executed. Both the sub box and those A pillars too.
> There really is something about Alcantra!
> Do you have a shot of one A pillar trim in the car?


Thanks for the compliments. I agree that Mark does a wonderful job. 

The pillars haven't been permanently mounted yet. We had to trim back some of the material on the inside of the rings because it was too tight a fit for the speakers and grills Mark made for them. They'll probably go in this week and I'll be sure to get some pictures up.


----------



## sydmonster

Well keep at it. This is turning out very nicely. I wish I could execute like that!


----------



## slade1274

I guess it's time to chime in and mirror the sentiment expressed by everyone else in this thread:
I would say "Looks great John", but as Mark is following the thread it's probably more appropriate to give him most of the credit. The amp frame does look good John! 

It's a little known fact that you don't have to be as good of a welder if you are great with a grinder 

Can't wait to see it at the meet! Hearing will be nice too, but I'm a total geek for the fabrication stuff.


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> I guess it's time to chime in and mirror the sentiment expressed by everyone else in this thread:
> I would say "Looks great John", but as Mark is following the thread it's probably more appropriate to give him most of the credit. The amp frame does look good John!
> 
> It's a little known fact that you don't have to be as good of a welder if you are great with a grinder
> 
> Can't wait to see it at the meet! Hearing will be nice too, but I'm a total geek for the fabrication stuff.


lol. Yeah my coins didn't look nearly as good as Mark's did, thank goodness for that grinder


----------



## Mariotto71

Great Job!


----------



## slade1274

minibox said:


> lol. Yeah my coins didn't look nearly as good as Mark's did, thank goodness for that grinder


Yep, good penetration is the key, beyond that- it's almost an artform. There are some that prefer to overfill and grind a smooth weld transition vs. displaying beautiful weld technique. My current weld equipment definately leans toward the grinder. The nice Tig welder is a bit farther down the wish list.


----------



## 12vTools

Those pillars are so damn sweet that i wanna buy a sewing machine.
I feel dizzy.


----------



## 12vTools

SETTING B FTMFW!~!


----------



## minibox

Plexi was drilled today and will go on tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

OMG, this is shaping up to be my favorite build evar!

Awesome stuff man, I envy everything you have in this build.


----------



## subwoofery

minibox said:


> Plexi was drilled today and will go on tomorrow.


Just lose the plexi... Do an IB alignment  Love the subs 

Kelvin


----------



## slade1274

Hark, is that a drill press in your back seat.


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> Hark, is that a drill press in your back seat.


Wow, you do know your tools


----------



## 12vTools

Noone takes my Title. Noone
It is a Ridgid drill press.
I have Mark's old Jet drill press at my shop.
=)
Damn fine foam job there too


How did the SEM come out?


----------



## sydmonster

For some reason I really like the combo of acoustic foam, fine subs and a smooth painted baffle*! As my 22 yo friend would say; _"ho-ot!"_


(*assuming FG/mdf combo)


----------



## TREOSOLS

sem FTMFW. brought to you by the letter ''J'' . John has pics of the front. it was hard to get that press in the back seat, i told John when he gets tired of it being there i'll swap it out for the plasma cutter.


----------



## 12vTools

you could always cut a hole in the seat so it sits lower.


----------



## minibox

a pillars with speakers in. Sorry the pics are a little blurry


----------



## minibox

Box with both subs in. It'll be framed in black alcantara so that the edges of the egg crate foam won't show


----------



## bertholomey

That is beautiful work - IMHO, certainly worthy of such fine looking equipment and vehicle. Mark did a fantastic job - I can imagine that it is even better in person.


----------



## slade1274

Countdown.... 15.5 days till drop dead completion date


----------



## minibox

a-pillars are in and 6.5's are in the doors. Grills just need to go on. And yes, that is a crack in my windshield.





































grills that will go on the tweeters and 3's. Still need to be covered in grill cloth.


----------



## sydmonster

whoa... its really coming along now!


----------



## minibox

Custom grills built, wrapped, and in. Front of the car is finally done!!


----------



## sydmonster

OH... OH my!


----------



## slade1274

So, is it going to be ready for next weekend?


----------



## BlueAc

Damn that's sexy!!!


----------



## 12vTools

Good job on the grilles guys

Top notch work =)


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> So, is it going to be ready for next weekend?


It'll be close!!! Hopefully the beta unit I was promised from mObridge will be coming in this week or early next week!!!


----------



## 330CK

This is so sick.


----------



## roysav

truly awesome


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I am so impressed, the person doing the work has some serious skills.


----------



## Sideways17

Beautiful! Well done guys. Love the A-pillars with the sewn, factory matched upholstry. The box is amazing too. The whole install is a piece of art!


----------



## j-man

As has been stated several times in one way or another, WOW!!! This is an amazing build John and Mark!! I am so glad I found this site and in turn, all this fabricating/installation talent. I met Mark at Joey's shop in Hickory Friday, along with Andy and Brock and they are a great bunch of guys! Joey made some incredible baffles for my Rainbows and Mark took a look at my hatch and came up with a couple of killer ideas for my amps/sub set up. 

I am so looking forward to hearing this car! Hope to see ya at the GTG Saturday 

Jman


----------



## thehatedguy

F me for having the flu, or I would have been there too.


----------



## KAPendley

j-man said:


> As has been stated several times in one way or another, WOW!!! This is an amazing build John and Mark!! I am so glad I found this site and in turn, all this fabricating/installation talent. I met Mark at Joey's shop in Hickory Friday, along with Andy and Brock and they are a great bunch of guys! Joey made some incredible baffles for my Rainbows and Mark took a look at my hatch and came up with a couple of killer ideas for my amps/sub set up.
> 
> I am so looking forward to hearing this car! Hope to see ya at the GTG Saturday
> 
> Jman


Good meeting you too bro! Wish I had gotten to listen to your speakers!!


----------



## 12vTools

Those Rainbows were Sick 
Super detailed for sure .
You should Have seen Broc's expression when he sat in it.

Ok enuff Hijacking =)


----------



## bruther

I'm jealous


----------



## 5150 BMW

love it


----------



## titan 3

Really nice work! I'm a Bimmer head, myself. Here's a pic of my e46, and an old friends M5. :thumbsup:


----------



## mavric

titan 3 said:


> Really nice work! I'm a Bimmer head, myself. Here's a pic of my e46, and an old friends M5. :thumbsup:


Two very tidy Bimmer's, love the rims on the E46. I spy a FMIC, what are you running under that hood? 

Loving this install, giving me lots of food for thought heading into my next install on an e46 M3. Cant wait to see more!


----------



## titan 3

mavric said:


> Two very tidy Bimmer's, love the rims on the E46. I spy a FMIC, what are you running under that hood?
> 
> Loving this install, giving me lots of food for thought heading into my next install on an e46 M3. Cant wait to see more!


Thanks! It's actually a 2.5L , but It has a TM15 ASA supercharger @ 8.5lbs. There's a bunch of other stuff crammed in there, but I don't want to thread jack.


----------



## mavric

titan 3 said:


> Thanks! It's actually a 2.5L , but It has a TM15 ASA supercharger @ 8.5lbs. There's a bunch of other stuff crammed in there, but I don't want to thread jack.


Good point, sorry didn't mean to take it off topic. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sideways17

titan 3 said:


> Really nice work! I'm a Bimmer head, myself. Here's a pic of my e46, and an old friends M5. :thumbsup:


*drooling*


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I want to see some more pictures. Now


----------



## j-man

Kenny_Cox said:


> I want to see some more pictures. Now


Come on down to our GTG on Saturday Kenny


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Ha... ha.

only a 12 hour drive probably.


----------



## minibox

Sideways17 said:


> *drooling*


I the e46 body style will always be my favorite and I almost went with a black m5. Although I'm glad I choose the silver because the box turned out so nice!


----------



## minibox

Box is bolted in and done. The frame went in yesterday with the alcantara trim ring. The removable panel that covers that front of the box still has to be built but Mark has a template for it so it'll get done fast. Next major step is the amp rack which will be mounted on slides over the box. 














































Alcantara trim ring


----------



## minibox

Here it is set in. 























































The front of the box with the painted rings which shows through the ski hole.


----------



## lloydh

Stunning!

It looks like the trim ring and frame are curved to match the profile of the plexi... how did you accomplish that?


----------



## minibox

lloydh said:


> Stunning!
> 
> It looks like the trim ring and frame are curved to match the profile of the plexi... how did you accomplish that?


Mark built it tight. The mdf is flexible enough to flush right up against the curved plexi.


----------



## IBcivic

:gorgeous! makes my subs look like crap...


----------



## Kenny_Cox

:brilliant:

this build is awesome.


----------



## minibox

Mark just put some more lights around the enclosure.


----------



## Tonyguy

sickkkkkk!!


----------



## simplicityinsound

the painstaking attention to detail and quality of this work oozes out of the screen and envelopes me 

awesome! cant wait to see the finished result!!


----------



## sydmonster

woah... nice work in that trunk!

(but secretely prefer the front stage)


----------



## quality_sound

Wow, I haven't seen a box with a plexi back lined with eggshell foam in FOREVER. I always loved that look. I may have to steal that idea.


----------



## titan 3

Beautiful install, man! I'm in love! <3


----------



## mavric

Fantastic job on the box, the alcantara trim ring finishes it off perfectly and I love the silver ring around the subs hiding the mounting ring, very trick!


----------



## minibox

simplicityinsound said:


> the painstaking attention to detail and quality of this work oozes out of the screen and envelopes me
> 
> awesome! cant wait to see the finished result!!


That's a damn near poetic compliment. I'm sure Mark appreciates it! I feel the same way about your installs.


----------



## minibox

Panel made today and inserted.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I like flashy, I would probably NEVER have the cover in place


----------



## slade1274

Did you get the beta module so we can have at it on Saturday?


----------



## sydmonster

damm... HID - DEN


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> Did you get the beta module so we can have at it on Saturday?


It was promised to be on the doorstep this week but I'm not holding my breath. Either way, I'll still have audio. 
Wiring is being done tomorrow and the amp rack needs work too. Believe me, I would love to have it at the meet on Saturday. If it's not finished by then it'll be extremely close to being done.


----------



## faberick

lovely!


----------



## slade1274

Dude, this thread rocks for all the newbs one word replies to up post counts


----------



## j-man

minibox said:


> Mark just put some more lights around the enclosure.



Mark's skills are just sick!! That is beautiful! 

I sure hope it is ready for Saturday (not more than you I am sure ) I promise to keep drool far away from the car 

Jman


----------



## slade1274

j-man said:


> ......I promise to keep drool far away from the car
> 
> Jman


I don't.....


----------



## TREOSOLS

Thanks j-man. Slade the amp rack is in. i called Minibox so he could hear the rack move in and out, like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## TREOSOLS

J-man, ready to build your hatch yet?


----------



## j-man

TREOSOLS said:


> J-man, ready to build your hatch yet?



YES!!  

I am so torn After meeting you guys and seeing the quality of work I really really want to jump on the hatch and get all that done! 

The other part of me wants to go ahead and get my heads/cam/torque converter and be done with that part! 

What to do what to do!!:worried::worried: Like I said on my cardomain page the other day, I think being addicted to drugs would be cheaper than my audio/performance addiction!!! 

Jman


----------



## TREOSOLS

could even do new door panels,while the hatch is being done. then you could do the engine upgrade, sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## j-man

You are coming Saturday, yes? 

You, Joey and I will do some brainstorming 

Jman


----------



## slade1274

TREOSOLS said:


> Thanks j-man. Slade the amp rack is in. i called Minibox so he could hear the rack move in and out, like a kid in a candy store.


Schweeeeet! Can't wait to hear it and see your work in person.


----------



## minibox

Drawer slides to hold the amp rack frame put on today.


----------



## c43

Nice M5 Beautiful install


----------



## 12vTools

j-man said:


> YES!!
> 
> I am so torn After meeting you guys and seeing the quality of work I really really want to jump on the hatch and get all that done!
> 
> The other part of me wants to go ahead and get my heads/cam/torque converter and be done with that part!
> 
> What to do what to do!!:worried::worried: Like I said on my cardomain page the other day, I think being addicted to drugs would be cheaper than my audio/performance addiction!!!
> 
> Jman



You let me know when and Ill warm up the table saw for ya =) cya saturday J-man =)


----------



## MajorChipHazard

An install definitely worth the pedigree of the car.That sure is some very awesome workmanship there,great quality indeed.Oh and great choice of products too


----------



## Drifticon

Man, Mark is such a beast! The detail is incredible, no stone left unturned! I can't wait to see it n person!


----------



## KAPendley

Looks like crap. Wth is up with the egg crate stuff. Garbage!!


LMAO!! OF course I am joking.

Nice meeting you today John. Hope you bring this vehicle up for a listen once finished bro! Have fun with Mama Cass when it is time to pick up the vehicle!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifticon

Mama Cass now that's rich!

But yeah man it was awesome to finally meet you, and the X5 sounds great. Now I need to get me a bit-one for sure haha.

But hopefully I'll be able to make it to the meet!


----------



## spork

Beautiful car, beautiful work.


----------



## Sully

Subscribed! Nice work!!!


----------



## minibox

Amp rack mock up with slides installed. Panels, lighting, and motorization still need to be done but you get the idea.


----------



## titan 3

Love the amp rack! I can't wait ti see how this turns out!


----------



## sydmonster

Thats quite a fit!!
amazing how well they fit in there. Any concerns over heat?? (unlikely really??)


----------



## minibox

sydmonster said:


> Thats quite a fit!!
> amazing how well they fit in there. Any concerns over heat?? (unlikely really??)


Squirrel cage fans will take care of that


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Fantastic, man what great idea's made into a real system..
wonderful work guys...
the detail is great. keep it up..

one thing i love about this install is fully stealth to fully show in a few minutes of pulling some panels off and fliping some lights on, turning on the disco music too...

once again Keep up the top notch work!


----------



## Kenny_Cox

still continue to amaze.

 Awesome.


----------



## minibox

Glassing for the front panel of the amp rack. I saw firsthand how much fun it is to lay fiberglass upside down. 





























The front and base panel. Part of the front still needs to be cut out which will slide out with the amp rack while the rest will be stationary.


----------



## minibox

Mark doing the wiring for the rack. PM him and ask just how much fun this was. 











At last! Audio! 
Testing and setting gains with the o-scope.


----------



## KAPendley

HEY!! Where is all the trash that was stacked up in the bay? I need a SITREP right NOW!! 

Does it sound better than the x3 Jon?



BTW, dont worry about Mark. Here lately, he is used to being on his back I think.........................or is that on his stomach, face down, ass up?


----------



## minibox

KAPendley said:


> HEY!! Where is all the trash that was stacked up in the bay? I need a SITREP right NOW!!
> 
> Does it sound better than the x3 Jon?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, dont worry about Mark. Here lately, he is used to being on his back I think.........................or is that on his stomach, face down, ass up?


How right you are. Fraggle rock is gone, time for a new order. 
Haven't started tuning yet or even listening, just doing initial settings.


----------



## sydmonster

minibox said:


> Glassing for the front panel of the amp rack. I saw firsthand how much fun it is to lay fiberglass upside down.


...a yes, you haven't really installed until you FG against grav!

but one cant complain... i mean lets be honest, at least you didn't make him arc weld upside down, whilst not wearing overalls....


----------



## 12vTools

What's in the box????

I thought Mark couldn't glass upside down?


----------



## KAPendley

JS Designs said:


> Laying fiberglass upside down is impossible.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tr0y_audi0

keep it up lets see this finished..


----------



## lunapark

lloydh said:


> Stunning!
> 
> It looks like the trim ring and frame are curved to match the profile of the plexi... how did you accomplish that?


The Plexi was cut and put in an oven at the plexiglass shop. Mark used 1/4 hard board and pressed it in and used quick drying spray glue to hold it in place, glassed it and when it dryed pulled it out.


----------



## lunapark

slade1274 said:


> Did you get the beta module so we can have at it on Saturday?


Beta Model is not comming. Audison says Mobridge got a contract to build a bunch of OEM stuff for Volkswagon, They said it would be another month or so.


----------



## dakine

Nicest install I've seen. Very impressed.


----------



## KAPendley

lunapark said:


> Beta Model is not comming. Audison says Mobridge got a contract to build a bunch of OEM stuff for Volkswagon, They said it would be another month or so.


Comming? Your BFF's book is coming out soon. HAHAHAH

I know you can take a joke from me by now bro.


----------



## KAPendley

Sorry to hijack and go off topic, but I havent seen the movie thats on currently in a long time. "The Fugitive".....running from justice..with Harrison Ford.

Thats a great movie.


----------



## thehatedguy

What's the plot line? I might need to watch it myself...


----------



## t3sn4f2

thehatedguy said:


> What's the plot line? I might need to watch it myself...


Someone murders his wife, he get blamed for it, goes to jail. Gets a break and is able to escape. Spends the rest of the movie trying to find the killer all the while being hunted down by the U.S. Marshalls.


----------



## slade1274

t3sn4f2 said:


> Someone murders his wife, he get blamed for it, goes to jail. Gets a break and is able to escape. Spends the rest of the movie trying to find the killer all the while being hunted down by the U.S. Marshalls.


:laugh:

Inside joke.... 

"missed it by that much"


----------



## akanoon

This build keeps getting better and better! Keep it up.


----------



## thehatedguy

DRC is floating on a pillar of air


----------



## titan 3

In for updates!


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> DRC is floating on a pillar of air


only when it's force punched.


----------



## minibox

titan 3 said:


> In for updates!


Haven't been able to update due to travel. I'll update with pics sometime after Thanksgiving when things slow down for awhile.


----------



## ///Mpower

Beautiful install, and nice car too, love bimmers


----------



## 12vTools

Wood metal steel? Makes No difference .
Mind over matter defeats ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VP Electricity

minibox said:


> It'll be close!!! Hopefully the beta unit I was promised from mObridge will be coming in this week or early next week!!!





lunapark said:


> Beta Model is not comming. Audison says Mobridge got a contract to build a bunch of OEM stuff for Volkswagon, They said it would be another month or so.


Uh, I hate to seem less excited than the rest here, but if you didn't get the Mobridge gateway, how are you setting the gains? What's your input reference?

At one point you said that if the module didn't arrive you would use the analog outputs of the M-ASK (HU). 

So what did you guys decide to do? The install is beautiful, but I'm totally unclear on where you're getting a signal for it. The analog outs of the M-ASK HU are crossed over, equalized, and the sub out is low-level balanced while the front and rear is speaker-level - so I fascinated to find out what you've done.


----------



## einstein57

This site shows me how very little i know about stereo setups


----------



## thehatedguy

Should see all of the wavy panels in person...I don't think Mark knows how to sand.


----------



## minibox

thehatedguy said:


> Should see all of the wavy panels in person...I don't think Mark knows how to sand.


Right Winslow. Mark spent absolutely no time sanding those panels smooth.


----------



## Technic

VP Electricity said:


> Uh, I hate to seem less excited than the rest here, but if you didn't get the Mobridge gateway, how are you setting the gains? What's your input reference?
> 
> *At one point you said that if the module didn't arrive you would use the analog outputs of the M-ASK (HU). *
> 
> So what did you guys decide to do? The install is beautiful, but I'm totally unclear on where you're getting a signal for it. The analog outs of the M-ASK HU are crossed over, equalized, and the sub out is low-level balanced while the front and rear is speaker-level - so I fascinated to find out what you've done.


This is an M5, VP Electricity... so its system is Logic7 with Professional Navigation. Which means no analog outputs whatsoever from the CCC (no M-ASK), only MOST output to the L7 OEM amp. 

So they will need either to tap the L7 amp outputs or contact directly MotusLab and get their AGW "Ligth" MOST converter either with RCA or Toslink which is already available for sell directly from Italy.


----------



## lunapark

KAPendley said:


> Comming? Your BFF's book is coming out soon. HAHAHAH
> 
> I know you can take a joke from me by now bro.


His publisher and I have had a long conversation about the pictures he was trying to use in the book that he does not have consent to use. So we will see who gets paid for what:surprised:


----------



## KAPendley

lunapark said:


> His publisher and I have had a long conversation about the pictures he was trying to use in the book that he does not have consent to use. So we will see who gets paid for what:surprised:


As long as somebody gets paid eh? People should get paid nowadays. Times are too tough to not get paid. It is important for people to pay their dues to others that have done what they were getting paid to do. Getting paid is very important.
















paid


----------



## 12vTools




----------



## KAPendley

ERIC B AND RAKIM!!! lol. Man, why are they only holding a couple of bills. They were ballers. They should be holding like.........I dunno........3K?


----------



## audio+civic

KAPendley said:


> :laugh::laugh:


Even with the spray glue for fiberglass resin from Select Products?


----------



## KAPendley

audio+civic said:


> Even with the spray glue for fiberglass resin from Select Products?


It was sarcasm bro. I quoted someone else in my reply


----------



## KAPendley

SMACK THE JUKEBOX! GIMME DAT CHANGE!


----------



## DAT

Beautiful install....


----------



## audio+civic

KAPendley said:


> It was sarcasm bro. I quoted someone else in my reply


my bad


----------



## chtaylor71

great build


----------



## SCtud

mobridge for bmw is out!!!! perfect timing too... anybody know pricing? seems like only the da1000 is available? 

mObridge to Exhibit at CES, January 7-10 at Booth #2628 LVCC North | mObridge USA


----------



## Kenny_Cox

anybody know how to contact those involved with this build? I emailed minibox but he hasn't been around in a while. I know some of you know the people that had a hand in this masterpiece.


----------



## bertholomey

You could contact Joey at Audio Illusions 828.312.5497

[email protected]


----------



## jayhawkblk

Kenny_Cox said:


> anybody know how to contact those involved with this build? I emailed minibox but he hasn't been around in a while. I know some of you know the people that had a hand in this masterpiece.


Kenny I will talk to the guys at Mobridge tomorrow about it.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I just need to know who did the covering of those pillars. I need somebody who can do stitching like that.


----------



## bertholomey

I think Mark Whorrel (sp) did those - I believe you can get in touch with him through that contact with Joey at AI.


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark built them but a shop in Mooresville covered them.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Well. I am going to find them somehow!


----------



## 12vTools

Ill ask Mark the name of the shop that wrapped them


----------



## Kenny_Cox

perfect  thank you sir.


----------



## thehatedguy

Although he didn't do the pillars, Chuck Hanna is an upholstery stud and is in Mooresville. His shop is Hot Rod Interiors.


----------



## jayhawkblk

Kenny_Cox said:


> I just need to know who did the covering of those pillars. I need somebody who can do stitching like that.


I can do it Kenny


----------



## Randylahey

looks great!


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I am counting on you Marquies. Make it happen


----------



## fallbrookchris

Just saw this thread for the first time and I am blown away, its "flashy" like shaved door handles, ie it has some really cool character and adds to the overall car but could be missed at a glance, I love it when someone has to look at a car for a few minutes to see what has been done, rather than being so crazy looking that the average person can point out every mod within 3 seconds of looking at the car

all the custom trucks I have built my goal was to always have mods that didn't jump out instead forcing people to look at the truck for minutes before noticing most of if not all the mods, except of course for the 24" wheels, body drop, custom paint, etc.
I did a plexi sub box with that egg crate material but didn't like how it looked and couldn't find the color I wanted, so I laid speaker grilled cloth over the foam which allowed me to use the colors I wanted and even add strips, tribal flames and other custom designs without losing the benefit of the acoustic foam

Thanks to people like you every time I think my install skills and ideas are getting to be half way decent I see a build like this and feel like such a novice with few creative ideas, however, builds like this do inspire my 7 brain cells to all come together and come up with something new that even if I had 25 brain cells I still would never have thought of...thanks for showing us your great skills and ideas that have given me and others inspiration to take our projects to a higher level


----------



## minibox

Kenny_Cox said:


> Well. I am going to find them somehow!


Finishline Tops and Interiors
315 Rolling Hill Rd. 
Mooresville, NC 28117
704-528-7220

Located in the same area as all the Nascar shops in Mooresville.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Thanks


----------



## KAPendley

John, if you ever need to sell any of that garbage ass thesis stuff, you call me ok. LOL


----------



## Evokki

Nice work!


----------



## minibox

I finally got my hands on the MoBridge da1000 a few months ago and am just getting around to posting the pics. Maybe I'll actually have some time to put it in this fall.


----------



## bertholomey

That is great John - I'm glad you finally got it. I am really looking forward to seeing the M5 again and especially looking forward to finally hearing the M5


----------



## minibox

Never got around to posting this but we found a good spot for the drc. The goal for the whole project was factory integration and I think we did just that with the bit one control. The spot we chose was the original factory location of the ashtray and cigarette lighter. Fortunately I'm not a smoker and there's a power source under the dash and two at the back of the center armrest just in case I need to charge my phone. 

As you can see the factory look was completely maintained


















Unfortunately I don't have build pics but I can tell you it was a pain to get everything to fit just right. The angles were difficult to work with and it took many tries to get the right pitch and angle so that the knob wouldn't hit the front when the panel is slid forward. We attached hinges to an abs panel and used a clock spring to provide tension so the drc can "pop" up when the panel is opened.


----------



## IBcivic

:thumbsup: for creativity and not smoking


----------



## MTopper

thats a nice little hiding spot. looks at home and a little James Bondish... even though he didn't have an M5. great car and build up


----------



## bertholomey

The car sounded Fantastic! the other day, and John said it was still pre-tuned raw. I hope to hear it again this weekend


----------



## minibox

Thanks Jason, but to be honest your car sounds a heck of a lot better


----------



## SVOEO

Wow. If I had that kind of coin...I'd do just the same on the same car!


----------



## SCtud

minibox said:


> I finally got my hands on the MoBridge da1000 a few months ago and am just getting around to posting the pics. Maybe I'll actually have some time to put it in this fall.


Any thoughts on the DA1000 so far? Haven't seen too many reviews or installs. 

I have a Motus Lab AGW+ that randomly does not want to connect to the MOST properly. I'm wondering if the DA1000 has similar issues or if it is just a Motus problem. 

Killer install btw!


----------



## bertholomey

Another quick update on this Build Log.....

I got to hear this car again this past weekend during a tuning session - WOW! amazing sound in every single way!


----------



## redsun

Do work, son. That **** is slammin'.


----------



## minibox

SCtud said:


> Any thoughts on the DA1000 so far? Haven't seen too many reviews or installs.
> 
> I have a Motus Lab AGW+ that randomly does not want to connect to the MOST properly. I'm wondering if the DA1000 has similar issues or if it is just a Motus problem.
> 
> Killer install btw!


The mobridge is working flawlessly and I'm very pleased with the results. I will never go back to using the speaker inputs if I can keep the signal in the digital domain via the mobridge. 
That being said, the other day I hooked up a home cd player to the bitone via a fiber optic cable just to hear the difference between the mobridge and the cd player. I was very surprised with what little difference there was. This is a great piece of equipment!!


----------



## TREOSOLS

hey, Jason what did you like best about the cars sound?


----------



## SCtud

minibox said:


> The mobridge is working flawlessly and I'm very pleased with the results. I will never go back to using the speaker inputs if I can keep the signal in the digital domain via the mobridge.
> That being said, the other day I hooked up a home cd player to the bitone via a fiber optic cable just to hear the difference between the mobridge and the cd player. I was very surprised what little difference there was. This is a great piece of equipment!!


That's great. I may have to switch over if this problem persists. Let me know if anything arises over time as the failed connect seems to have only happened to me twice over the past few weeks. Still not acceptable in my opinion though for a $1500 device.


----------



## t3sn4f2

minibox said:


> The mobridge is working flawlessly and I'm very pleased with the results. I will never go back to using the speaker inputs if I can keep the signal in the digital domain via the mobridge.
> That being said, the other day I hooked up a home cd player to the bitone via a fiber optic cable just to hear the difference between the mobridge and the cd player. I was very surprised what little difference there was. This is a great piece of equipment!!


Does the mobridge attinuatte the S/PDIF signal itself or does a control signal ride along with the S/PDIF signal and tell the bitone to adjust the master volume?


----------



## minibox

t3sn4f2 said:


> Does the mobridge attinuatte the S/PDIF signal itself or does a control signal ride along with the S/PDIF signal and tell the bitone to adjust the master volume?


The mobridge does not attenuate the signal. The bitone adjusts the master volume but BMW included volume, bass, treble, balance, and fader control in the MOST signal so all these functions are still controllable from the steering wheel and idrive.


----------



## minibox

SCtud said:


> That's great. I may have to switch over if this problem persists. Let me know if anything arises over time as the failed connect seems to have only happened to me twice over the past few weeks. Still not acceptable in my opinion though for a $1500 device.


Even my idrive is slow and sometimes glitchy. Not acceptable for a $85,000 + car. I've played around with the newer models which don't inherit the issues found in the older idrives.


----------



## minibox

TREOSOLS said:


> hey, Jason what did you like best about the cars sound?


Well, well, somebody learned how to check his e-mail and get online. 
Why don't you and Joey quit playing with your tools for a day and make the short drive over here to find out for yourself!!!


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> hey, Jason what did you like best about the cars sound?





minibox said:


> Well, well, somebody learned how to check his e-mail and get online.
> Why don't you and Joey quit *playing with your tools* for a day and make the short drive over here to find out for yourself!!!


Wow, that was a bit blistering....I'm much more forgiving , but we did miss you all at the NC Fall Meet - had a good turn out, great weather, and a good time. 

I heard the car a few weeks ago, and it was very good. With my 'ear balls' as David likes to say, the upper mid range / highs were a bit veiled and the mid bass lacked just a little bit of body, weight. The imagining and sound stage were good and the mid bass / sub bass integration were good as well. 

Now the car is much more alive - the highs have a lot of presence, but no fatigue - upper mid range is very defined - good depth and the width is as good as it can get with the driver location - voice is well defined and centered without any movement - mid bass is very powerful, tight, articulate, and the mid/sub integration is flawless. 

Top notch processor, amplification, drivers, and installation (the workmanship of this install never ceases to amaze me - the doors especially are incredible - we really pushed the mid bass drivers hard, and there were absolutely no resonance present) delivers the results. This is an incredibly enjoyable car to sit in (I can't even imagine driving it) and loose a few hours at a time - incredible sound and craftsmanship (car and stereo).


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> Wow, that was a bit blistering....I'm much more forgiving , but we did miss you all at the NC Fall Meet - had a good turn out, great weather, and a good time.
> 
> I heard the car a few weeks ago, and it was very good. With my 'ear balls' as David likes to say, the upper mid range / highs were a bit veiled and the mid bass lacked just a little bit of body, weight. The imagining and sound stage were good and the mid bass / sub bass integration were good as well.
> 
> Now the car is much more alive - the highs have a lot of presence, but no fatigue - upper mid range is very defined - good depth and the width is as good as it can get with the driver location - voice is well defined and centered without any movement - mid bass is very powerful, tight, articulate, and the mid/sub integration is flawless.
> 
> Top notch processor, amplification, drivers, and installation (the workmanship of this install never ceases to amaze me - the doors especially are incredible - we really pushed the mid bass drivers hard, and there were absolutely no resonance present) delivers the results. This is an incredibly enjoyable car to sit in (I can't even imagine driving it) and loose a few hours at a time - incredible sound and craftsmanship (car and stereo).


My new marketing and PR guy


----------



## slade1274

minibox said:


> My new marketing and PR guy


That's Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

Don't know if that is a positive comment or a 'House' like comment - I'm leaning towards the latter


----------



## crucial24

very creative man and clean install


----------



## TREOSOLS

You damn prison flea, i offer my o-scope and help, all u wanna do is put me down. friends like that... Jason,sorry i couldnt make the meet. I had to install Morel Elate 3 ways in a bmw. (wish it was dynaudio) would love to here the new set up.


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Jason,sorry i couldnt make the meet. I had to install Morel Elate 3 ways in a bmw. (wish it was dynaudio) would love to here the new set up.


That does sound like a decent reason to miss. We will certainly have one in the Spring, and I'll make sure to send you an invite. Of course, Winston / Greensboro isn't too far to come up for a couple hours.....


----------



## nepl29

minibox said:


> Even my idrive is slow and sometimes glitchy. Not acceptable for a $85,000 + car. I've played around with the newer models which don't inherit the issues found in the older idrives.


Have you looked into doing the CIC Idrive retrofit? I was the first one to do it in the states and believe me is day and night compared to the CCC.

Here's a group buy on it

-= CIC Navigation Retrofit Group Buy =- - The Unofficial BMW M5 Messageboard (m5board.com)


----------



## minibox

nepl29 said:


> Have you looked into doing the CIC Idrive retrofit? I was the first one to do it in the states and believe me is day and night compared to the CCC.
> 
> Here's a group buy on it
> 
> -= CIC Navigation Retrofit Group Buy =- - The Unofficial BMW M5 Messageboard (m5board.com)


Wow, thanks Nelson. I hadn't seen this before. I might need the updated mobridge software for this to work. Does it still use the same MOST cable? What is the installation time?


----------



## nepl29

minibox said:


> Wow, thanks Nelson. I hadn't seen this before. I might need the updated mobridge software for this to work. Does it still use the same MOST cable? What is the installation time?


Yes it still uses the same Most connection. It takes roughly 1-2 hours to install and then It needs some additional remote coding.

I'm currently in the process of doing the 11.5 combox retrofit.

I also suggest doing the 08+ headlight and tailight retrofit. Makes a huge difference, I got that done 6 Months ago.


----------



## quality_sound

nepl29 said:


> Yes it still uses the same Most connection. It takes roughly 1-2 hours to install and then It needs some additional remote coding.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of doing the 11.5 combox retrofit.
> 
> I also suggest doing the 08+ headlight and tailight retrofit. Makes a huge difference, I got that done 6 Months ago.


Patryk can do COMBOX upgrades as well??? Niiiiice. I might have to look into that. I REALLY want the new connected drive features when they roll out. Well, that and OEM iPod video input.


----------



## nepl29

quality_sound said:


> Patryk can do COMBOX upgrades as well??? Niiiiice. I might have to look into that. I REALLY want the new connected drive features when they roll out. Well, that and OEM iPod video input.


He's looking into it. The Russians did it already on an E60. Google Translate


----------



## illcrx

I can never remember seeing an installation using the egg crate foam and pulling it off, this is a great install, worth of the archives wherever they may be. 

Fantastic job.


----------



## minibox

illcrx said:


> I can never remember seeing an installation using the egg crate foam and pulling it off, this is a great install, worth of the archives wherever they may be.
> 
> Fantastic job.


Thank you! You should take a look at this audi. It's also a Mark Worrel build:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/51426-rebuilding-my-audi-a4.html


----------



## English audiophile

How I missed this install for so long I will never know, just spent the last cuople of hors catching up! 
Great work guys


----------



## minibox

I never got around to posting pictures of the subs from inside the car. The panel behind the arm rest took a lot of time and love to make it look stock. 

View from the driver's seat:




























A switch was also mounted to turn the leds on and off.


----------



## sydmonster

swish, with that one! nice.


----------



## chtaylor71

It was great meeting you at the DIY Raleigh Meet...Your audio in your car is superb...thank you for allowing me to enjoy your car. I hope to see you at the next meet and my car should be finalized...Its going in on Monday to start the install...


----------



## minibox

Thank you again for the positive feedback. Getting together for these meets is the most enjoyable benefit of DIYMA. 
Looking forward to hearing your car completed this spring!


----------



## icruze

superrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## itzauthentic

Your system looks amazing! .. I hope to get something like this done to my 5 series


----------



## minibox

itzauthentic said:


> Your system looks amazing! .. I hope to get something like this done to my 5 series


Thanks! Be sure to post pics of your 5 series build!


----------



## DenaliXTC

Thats a really nice install. I love how everything is perfectly fit and looks "factory". Great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## itzauthentic

I have a question for you .. I see you used the stock idrive that came with the e60 ... if you had to pick an aftemarket headunit to control your whole setup what would you choose? Thanks .. you should consider upgrading the ccc unit to the newer cic unit found in the new models comes with a built in harddrive also comes with a newer software version and user interface


----------



## minibox

itzauthentic said:


> I have a question for you .. I see you used the stock idrive that came with the e60 ... if you had to pick an aftemarket headunit to control your whole setup what would you choose? Thanks .. you should consider upgrading the ccc unit to the newer cic unit found in the new models comes with a built in harddrive also comes with a newer software version and user interface


I've strongly considered updating to the newer unit like Nelson did on his 5 series. It has a lot of features that I'm sure I'd use and my current idrive is glitchy. I'm currently devoting my time and funds to a home audio setup, which is coming along nicely so perhaps when that slows down a bit I'll consider doing the upgrade. 
If I had my pick of any headunit I'd probably go with a Denon or Mcintosh with a digital coaxial out to the bitone so that I could use a toslink from an ipad to a bitone. 
Also, if any headunit had usb in and digital out then that's what I'd go with, but to my knowledge no such unit exists.


----------



## Notloudenuf

John,
Just wanted to put in writing in your build log how great your car sounds. The install is art to the eyes and the sound is pleasure to the ears. I enjoyed every minute I was able to listen to your car.


----------



## minibox

Notloudenuf said:


> John,
> Just wanted to put in writing in your build log how great your car sounds. The install is art to the eyes and the sound is pleasure to the ears. I enjoyed every minute I was able to listen to your car.


Thanks Kendal  I've enjoyed all the time I've spent in your car as well. At first glance you would have no idea just how good your system really is, I was pleasantly surprised the first time and was really looking forward to getting in the Mercury again at the last meet. See you at the next meet!


----------



## d5sc

WOW, that is an extremely nice and clean install with awesome audio gear! I imagine it sounds really great!


----------



## bertholomey

d5sc said:


> WOW, that is an extremely nice and clean install with awesome audio gear! I imagine it sounds really great!


It does sound fantastic George, I wish you could give it a demo. I think there certainly would be some similarities to your car's sound. John has done a great job at perfecting the tune and getting everything out of the equipment.


----------



## Notloudenuf

minibox said:


> I'm currently devoting my time and funds to a home audio setup, which is coming along nicely so perhaps when that slows down a bit I'll consider doing the upgrade.


Will we see a build log of this system???


----------



## JayinMI

minibox said:


> Also, if any headunit had usb in and digital out then that's what I'd go with, but to my knowledge no such unit exists.


Sounds like a job for MattR. 

Jay


----------



## itzauthentic

Hey, you might have discuss this before in an earlier post but why did you choose the Audison Bit One.1 over the JBL ms8 ... Another member told me that the Bit One does not do logic 7 (which came with my e60) so I would not be able to use the center channel? .. I just wanted to confirm this because I wanted to get the bit one ... THANKS AGAIN


----------



## slade1274

Could be:
The build was done before the MS8 was available
MS8 doesn't do optical input


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> Could be:
> The build was done before the MS8 was available
> MS8 doesn't do optical input


Both are correct. 
I'm anal about keeping a signal (especially in a bmw, which can be extremely challenging) in the digital domain to allow you to have short rca runs to your amps.
I also prefer having full flexibility and the final say when it comes to my tune, which the MS8 doesn't offer. The way I see it, if you have an RTA and like to continually tweak and tune then there's no reason to use the ms8. A lot of Diyma folks who have never owned or spent a significant amount of time using the bitone like to rag on it because they have some strange, unfounded bias against it, but it really is a fantastic dsp. 
I truly do think the ms8 is a stellar product but it's just not for me. I would like to get my hands on the new mosconi coming out and hopefully zapco will release a dsp8 too. 
You have a lot of solid options, in the end you just have to do your research and figure out what best suits your needs.


----------



## jayhawkblk

minibox said:


> Both are correct.
> I'm anal about keeping a signal (especially in a bmw, which can be extremely challenging) in the digital domain to allow you to have short rca runs to your amps.
> I also prefer having full flexibility and the final say when it comes to my tune, which the MS8 doesn't offer. The way I see it, if you have an RTA and like to continually tweak and tune then there's no reason to use the ms8. A lot of Diyma folks who have never owned or spent a significant amount of time using the bitone like to rag on it because they have some strange, unfounded bias against it, but it really is a fantastic dsp.
> I truly do think the ms8 is a stellar product but it's just not for me. I would like to get my hands on the new mosconi coming out and hopefully zapco will release a dsp8 too.
> You have a lot of solid options, in the end you just have to do your research and figure out what best suits your needs.



Well stated. I find that on this site and many others its all about the fan boys and boners. Is what people praise without using the products or having exposure to the products before they say it is great or crap. I say experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Tnutt19

Excellent install and intuity! Very impressive work!
I was wondering if you lost the parking scensors though with the mobridge. 
In my 2008 535i the scensors chirp in the front speakers for front in proximity and rear speakers for rear proximity. Were you able to retain this function?
Thanks


----------



## minibox

Tnutt19 said:


> Excellent install and intuity! Very impressive work!
> I was wondering if you lost the parking scensors though with the mobridge.
> In my 2008 535i the scensors chirp in the front speakers for front in proximity and rear speakers for rear proximity. Were you able to retain this function?
> Thanks


Unfortunately I lost the audible parking sensors but I still use them through on the idrive display. That's not to say there isn't a way to keep this function, as I have not spent any time looking in to how it works.


----------



## Tnutt19

Thats not that big of a sacrfice sence you can still visibly see them, i am going to look into how to keep them, im assuming you would have to use the speaker line inputs though. For my install it would not be a big deal i do not think though since it is not the logic 7 and only amplifies the signal but does not eq it until it gets to the speakers.
Great job again on your build! I am looking at the doors and want to copy them to add a 6 1/2 in the front doors. It litterally looks stock.


----------



## Tnutt19

so thinking about it did you lose bluetooth also?


----------



## JayinMI

Not sure if it gets lost, but if you were to use a BitOne, it has a separate input for an outboard bluetooth kit (like a Parrot), so it could be added somewhat seamlessly if you do lose it...and my *guess* would be that it does.

Jay


----------



## Tnutt19

Yea that makes since, i read the schematics of the bluetooth and it does run through the network so it seems it would not be lost. I wanted to double check though.


----------



## dummptyhummpty

I noticed that the speaker was kept mounted to the door panel instead of moving it to the metal door like many people do with the 3-series. Was this because of the modified door panel, the type of speaker used or for some other reason?


----------



## VP Electricity

minibox said:


> Unfortunately I lost the audible parking sensors but I still use them through on the idrive display. That's not to say there isn't a way to keep this function, as I have not spent any time looking in to how it works.


Check on FW versions from Mobridge - that support comes and goes with different revs.


----------



## minibox

Tnutt19 said:


> Yea that makes since, i read the schematics of the bluetooth and it does run through the network so it seems it would not be lost. I wanted to double check though.


Bluetooth still works through the mobridge. That's one feature I wasn't willing to sacrifice.


----------



## minibox

dummptyhummpty said:


> I noticed that the speaker was kept mounted to the door panel instead of moving it to the metal door like many people do with the 3-series. Was this because of the modified door panel, the type of speaker used or for some other reason?


We would of had to cut some of the metal away in the door. It's not a stock location so we had to make due with the 6.5's mounted to the door panel. Ideally it should be mounted to the metal, but as stiff as the multiple layered fiberglass panel is I don't think we are losing much with it mounted this way.


----------



## bertholomey

I can certainly attest to that. 

Extremely solid midbass sound - combination of a quality driver, good amplification, and a very solid install.


----------



## Tnutt19

do you happen to know where you got the speaker grills from on the front doors, it looks perfect, i would like to do the same on mine
thanks


----------



## minibox

Tnutt19 said:


> do you happen to know where you got the speaker grills from on the front doors, it looks perfect, i would like to do the same on mine
> thanks


They're the thesis grills wrapped in speaker cloth


----------



## kszabi35

Gratulation!!


----------



## Tnutt19

Nice, Those thesis speakers are outrageously expensive, could you leave some kind of review on them.
We have started my build on my 08 5 series, I will post the build log in the next few weeks. It will be very impressive with all Audison VRX Chromes being displayed.


----------



## Prime mova

Man you spent some money on this build, congratulations!


----------



## my7707797

minibox said:


>


Why not Thesis amps? Lrx is lower range than components


----------



## slade1274

my7707797 said:


> Why not Thesis amps? Lrx is lower range than components


I lol'd

amplifiers are supposed to do what? take a signal and make it larger. what would indicate that the Thesis could do that better than the LRx, other than price point..... especially when running ACTIVE with a processor that is tailoring the end result of the signal reaching the drivers?

Transducers have a ton more art mixed with the science to produce results than do an electronic component that is meant to do a simple task.


----------



## my7707797

slade1274 said:


> I lol'd


:laugh:



slade1274 said:


> amplifiers are supposed to do what? take a signal and make it larger. what would indicate that the Thesis could do that better than the LRx, other than price point..... especially when running ACTIVE with a processor that is tailoring the end result of the signal reaching the drivers?


You might use Kenwood 320W as well.



slade1274 said:


> Transducers have a ton more art mixed with the science to produce results than do an electronic component that is meant to do a simple task.


This AquaGen's Audi TT car. He had experience beyond himself EMMA winner at non-processor system.


----------



## n_olympios

Non-processor? What's the PXA-H900 doing in that diagram then? Although he's using the newer gen F#1 HU which would mean an analog connection between the two...


----------



## my7707797

n_olympios said:


> Non-processor? What's the PXA-H900 doing in that diagram then? Although he's using the newer gen F#1 HU which would mean an analog connection between the two...


Pure Passive EMMA 2007
1 - Alexander Shkalikov (Audi TT , Silver) Russia 
2 - Miroshnik Alexander Eclectic Audio (VAZ 21130 , grey ) Russia 
3 - Alexander Nesterov Eclectic Audio (Skoda Octavia , Green) Russia 

Is there anything with processor in pure passive. He won with another system. Now he made system for himself.


----------



## danno14

my7707797 said:


> Pure Passive EMMA 2007
> 1 - Alexander Shkalikov (Audi TT , Silver) Russia
> 2 - Miroshnik Alexander Eclectic Audio (VAZ 21130 , grey ) Russia
> 3 - Alexander Nesterov Eclectic Audio (Skoda Octavia , Green) Russia
> 
> Is there anything with processor in pure passive. He won with another system. Now he made system for himself.


Respectfully, good for him. But why are you taking shots at this build?


----------



## my7707797

danno14 said:


> Respectfully, good for him. But why are you taking shots at this build?


Let's be correct 
No shots.
I just supposed who is using Thesis components might be better use Thesis amps. That's all. I think there is VRx higher level than LRx


----------



## n_olympios

There's the matter of value/money ratio to consider. The speakers are far more important than any other part of the chain. If you can get a system to sound great and the wattage is adequate, then why pay more for amps? 

Surely, more expensive amps will have better build quality, heat dissipation, longevity and usually better overall sound, but when we're talking about amps with similar sound signatures (as the LRx and VRx/Thesis here - and I know the whole thing is a can of worms) then you don't _need_ the more expensive amps.


----------



## my7707797

n_olympios said:


> There's the matter of value/money ratio to consider. The speakers are far more important than any other part of the chain. If you can get a system to sound great and the wattage is adequate, then why pay more for amps?
> 
> Surely, more expensive amps will have better build quality, heat dissipation, longevity and usually better overall sound, but when we're talking about amps with similar sound signatures (as the LRx and VRx/Thesis here - and I know the whole thing is a can of worms) then you don't _need_ the more expensive amps.


Regarding your experience in car audio than mine surely you know that better than I.
I only supposed mine opinion. I think he spent 6-7K bucks for components, and he might build for that money alternative system. Why I metioned about AquaGen EMMA 2007 winner with non-processor system, he's new car and new team named Audison Alexander Team, build on Thesis (you may hear he's name again at EMMA I think) coz his first car system included not so famous and expensive components. But the result indicates that all parts of system: HU, processors, amps, speakers, wires, interconnects, sound cables, deadening, battery and power generator, capacitor - all of them is important for car audio sound non of them less important. But I'm sure that having high name brands doesn't mean good audio quality. But in the system all parts of chain should in same range. In example, if you have HU with SNR lower than 100 dB and amps SNR higher than 100dB, your system SNR result would be lower 100dB.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm not speaking for minibox, but I think he is much more interested now in Audio Research and Aerial Acoustics then [sic] Audison Thesis.


----------



## minibox

Just like Slade said the preamp/processor section of an install has a greater effect on the sound signature of an install than an amplifier. I'm sure there are others on this forum who would argue against this (btw, please don't do so on this thread) but my experience has led me to this conclusion. I choose the thesis speakers based on my own subjective listening tastes and had positive experiences in the past with lrx amps. I considered thesis amps but I put a lot more stock/money in speakers, installation, and the preamp section.


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> I'm not speaking for minibox, but I think he is much more interested now in Audio Research and Aerial Acoustics then [sic] Audison Thesis.


You are correct.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

17 pages of reading lol. 

She came out decent


----------



## HondAudio

n_olympios said:


> There's the matter of value/money ratio to consider. *The speakers are far more important than any other part of the chain.* If you can get a system to sound great and the wattage is adequate, then why pay more for amps?


Nailed it! The speakers and how they're installed is the final link in the chain that delivers sound to your ears. Nothing matters more.


----------



## GlasSman

Did the slide out amp rack ever get finished?

If I skipped a few pages I apologize.


----------



## Thumperx

Any recent update Minibox?


----------



## 328iBMW

GlasSman said:


> Did the slide out amp rack ever get finished?
> 
> If I skipped a few pages I apologize.


Thanks for posting! Very nicely done!

And please post up a pic of the amp rack.


----------



## captainobvious

This deserves bumping. I never saw this build and am happy I have now. Amazing installation design and craftsmanship. Very well executed from start to finsh.

Good job mr Worrell!


----------



## bertholomey

The sound was phenomenal as well! John did a fantastic job tweaking it until it was perfect (even with those Thesis Schmesis speakers)


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> The sound was phenomenal as well! John did a fantastic job tweaking it until it was perfect (even with those Thesis Schmesis speakers)


pish, posh, you've taken things to a whole new level in the brz.


----------



## Tnutt19

Did I see your amps for sale, are you switching out your amps in this install?


----------



## Notloudenuf

minibox said:


> pish, posh, you've taken things to a whole new level in the brz.


I always liked this car and install.


----------



## Serieus

this car sounded awesome. wish it would've been at the last meet


----------



## minibox

Tnutt19 said:


> Did I see your amps for sale, are you switching out your amps in this install?


Selling the car. Everything has already been uninstalled.


----------



## minibox

Serieus said:


> this car sounded awesome. wish it would've been at the last meet


Thanks. Hopefully I'll have something for upcoming meets


----------



## TREOSOLS

Hmmm, new f150...air saw, plasma cutter, mig welder, a trio of 7518's,5 gallons of resin... sounds like someone needs a work order


----------



## minibox

TREOSOLS said:


> Hmmm, new f150...air saw, plasma cutter, mig welder, a trio of 7518's,5 gallons of resin... sounds like someone needs a work order


In the works......give me a call tonight if you have a minute.


----------



## 12vTools

Like!


----------



## safe d

j-man said:


> Mark's skills are just sick!! That is beautiful!
> 
> I sure hope it is ready for Saturday (not more than you I am sure ) I promise to keep drool far away from the car
> 
> Jman


My mouth is wide open with chin on da floor. Truly awesome. And an inspiration. Would love to hear how this sounds.


----------



## bertholomey

Did you happen to notice post #419? Was this just for post count?


----------

